
Why Linux Containers Matter for the Internet of Things - tdrnd
https://resin.io/blog/why-linux-containers-matter-for-the-internet-of-things/
======
fulafel
It starts with "we believe Linux containers are the first practical
virtualization technology for the embedded world" but then the case for
containers vs normal virtualization struggles:

"(VMs) [...] have two major drawbacks. The first, and most obvious, is the
overhead required to run them. Embedded devices have limited storage space,
computing power, and bandwidth, and increasing these resources to handle
unnecessary overhead increases the per-device cost without adding any real
benefit.".

They probably know that VMs don't really take any more storage space,
computing power or bandwidth than containers. Maybe a little bit on the
computing power side, but the overhead is insignificant.

Also the big selling point is "Isolated application failures" but there is no
mention of security failures. Docker style containers aren't very strong on
the security front.

